# Baghdad redux



## deltex1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nothing learned from 2003 experience.  Well done Foo...well done Obabble.  The dead salute you.


What really happened in Tikrit after ISIL fled - Al Jazeera English


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2015)

Bbbbut Yemen is a success!!!!!!


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll bet none of the libtards caught the Jordanian King on Fox special report tonite.  Another good muslim being dissed by the Community Organizer...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 14, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> I'll bet none of the libtards caught the Jordanian King on Fox special report tonite.  Another good muslim being dissed by the Community Organizer...



They are too busy listening to Hillary rant on the rich....and too stupid to see the hypocrisy of it all


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

The Iraq Civil war was started by President Bushes ill advised invasion and occupation.  It will likely turn out to be one of the greatest strategic blunders in our entire military history.


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 14, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> The Iraq Civil war was started by President Bushes ill advised invasion and occupation.  It will likely turn out to be one of the greatest strategic blunders in our entire military history.


You dolt...the Muslim civil war began 1400 years ago...


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 25, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> Nothing learned from 2003 experience.  Well done Foo...well done Obabble.  The dead salute you.
> 
> 
> What really happened in Tikrit after ISIL fled - Al Jazeera English



You know what they told us to do if we ever saw an Al-Jazeera camera crew in Iraq? We were told to keep our heads down and embrace for impact. They always did have a knack to be in the right spot at the right time when shit started to fall apart.


----------

